# Anyone stim for IVF with Menopur ONLY?



## Cynthia86

Hey everyone. I am doing the Long Lupron protocol and for my stims my RE is having me do only Menopur. It seems as though another stim is added such as follistim or gonal-f. Has anyone else been put on menopur only?


----------



## n41210

hi, i did the short protocol using only menopur to stim with, i used another injection in the morning to stop me from ovulating. i was on 150units and nearly overstimmulated, but everybody is different. i produced 13 eggs with it. 
good luck x


----------



## minty

Hi I also did a short protocol with menopur only to stim and cetrotide to stop ovulation. Good luck with ure cycle


----------



## azlissie

I did 300iu menopur only for stims, and I never did cetrotide/ganirelix because I had down regged with Lupron and kept taking a small dose (5) while stimming. They were able to retrieve 8 eggs, which didn't really seem like that many since I'm 32. It was a bfn, so I'm going to be asking me RE about adding in follistim or gonal f next time.


----------



## tlm

Just wanted to see if there were any updates on this thread? I down regged with 20 ius of Lupron starting day 21 of my last cycle (August 8th), I started stimming with Menopur last night (4 vials, 300ius). Since stimming we have decreased Lupron to 10ius. I too was wondering about just being on Menopur!

How long did you ladies stim for??


----------



## Cynthia86

Hi tlm! I took 3 vials daily and at ER I had 13 eggs. Ten of those eggs were mature. I stimmed for 11 days. Good luck!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey hun

I'm in the same boat as you! I was down regging for just over 2 weeks on buserelin at 0.5mls then I've been stimming on 2 amps of menopur only buy still taking the buserelin at 0.5mls!

I'm 29 (30 next month!) AMH is very slightly down 19 said average for my age is 21, cause of our infertility is haldros in both tubes which is suspected as beig caused from an infection from a lap 6 years ago!


----------



## susiesue

I stimmed on 4 vials menopur only, got 12 eggs, 11 mature. I was age 39 and cycle resulted in bfp.


----------



## Maddie30

I stimmed also on menopur only & if you see my ticker........good luck xxx


----------



## tlm

Maddie - awesome news, thanks!!! I see you had endo too! What stage and did you have lap before you got BFP?

Susiesue, your story gives me hope! 4 vials, me too! When did you start feeling it? I had my 3rd injection last night and don't feel anything yet... Hope it doesn't hit me like a ton of bricks! Lol!!


----------



## susiesue

Hi tlm, I stimmed for 9 days with no symptoms, I even called the clinic as I was worried it wasn't working :wacko: scanned on day 9, I was responding well they said but needed few more days to get the follicles up to size. Stimmed 3 more days on same dose and it was only then I started to get bloated. I've learnt that you can't always go by symptoms, I also had none before my bfp. It's know it's hard though when you are going through it. Good luck x


----------



## tlm

Thanks Susie! I was actually wondering if we were doing the shots right! Haha! 

Hope I dot have to stim for more than 9 days. We ordered our Menopur from overseas and only have enough for 9 days! Eek! I guess my doctor will have to figure something else out if I need it!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey all 

Yeah I didnt get no symptoms either, started bleeding over weekend and hand an emergency scan, and blood test. Ended up being increased from 2amps and 1 water to 5 amps 1.5 water

Bit scared its not working for me as I'm having a poor response. Scan hosed 7 follies on right ovary and similar number on left with biggest being 3.5mm after 4 days


----------



## tlm

Hope you start responding Likkle! Let us know how you get on with the increase in dosage!! What day are you at now?


----------



## KBrain3377

tlm said:


> Thanks Susie! I was actually wondering if we were doing the shots right! Haha!
> 
> Hope I dot have to stim for more than 9 days. We ordered our Menopur from overseas and only have enough for 9 days! Eek! I guess my doctor will have to figure something else out if I need it!

Hi tlm - just wondering - where did you get your Menopur, and how much was it, if you don't mind me asking? I'm doing an IUI on Menopur, but will likely have to do IVF next, and my insurance will be maxed out pretty soon for the infertility coverage. I know right now the insurance contracted rate is about $500 per box (5 vials of powder in a box). Thanks!


----------



## PositiveUs

Not to butt in but menopur is normally $70 or so per vial in the US, but I got them for $26 per vial buying them on the internet from women who had left over meds and it has worked out wonderfully. I pay through paypal so the money is guaranteed back to me by paypal if they do not deliver the meds (which has never happened). I have paid less than a third of what normal meds would cost by doing it this way.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey all 

I'm on day 7 now; 5 days at 2 amps and last 2 days at 5amps and believe me I can do tell the difference!!! I feel bloated, sick and just crap in general! :(

Had a scan today to see how it had progressed and womb lining had doubled over the two days, ad the follies have doubled in size so Yey! Looks like im on course for ec next week. Part of me is a bit gutted that I've not responded brilliantly during this thou. One ovary is showing 7 at 10mm whilst other is showing 1 at 10mm. I know I only need one egg but would have thought I'd have a better response


----------



## KBrain3377

PositiveUs said:


> Not to butt in but menopur is normally $70 or so per vial in the US, but I got them for $26 per vial buying them on the internet from women who had left over meds and it has worked out wonderfully. I pay through paypal so the money is guaranteed back to me by paypal if they do not deliver the meds (which has never happened). I have paid less than a third of what normal meds would cost by doing it this way.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thanks PositiveUs - do you mind me asking how you get into contact w/someone like that? 

Thanks.


----------



## tlm

Kbrain - I got mine from ivfmeds.com in London. I needed 36 vials and it was just under $1500 and that included expedited shipping. It's around $35 a vial. I take four vials worth a night. My RE said if you get them in the US it would be between $75 & 100 a vial. Hope that helps!


----------



## tlm

Like - I am disappointed in my response too. I have 4 on my left and 5 on my right after 5 days of stimming. The nurse practitioner said some might be hiding so there could be a couple more, but I wouldn't think anymore than a dozen total. When we first met with my RE he said he would expect about 20 from someone of my age and health, so that's what I was expected to see. I know it's about quality and not quantity...


----------



## KBrain3377

tlm said:


> Kbrain - I got mine from ivfmeds.com in London. I needed 36 vials and it was just under $1500 and that included expedited shipping. It's around $35 a vial. I take four vials worth a night. My RE said if you get them in the US it would be between $75 & 100 a vial. Hope that helps!


Thanks so much tlm - that is so much cheaper! Although I'm not excited at the idea of having to do IVF, this just made me feel a little better about it! I'm a bargain-hunter at heart. :winkwink:


----------

